# New Greenhouse under construction



## lienluu (Mar 23, 2007)

Started work on my new greenhouse today. It's not huge but will really help the space crunch. It's 15 feet long by 6 feet wide.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 23, 2007)

cool!! Is that a rooftop?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 23, 2007)

...Nice frame there. Lien's greenhouses are all roof tops I believe


----------



## lienluu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> cool!! Is that a rooftop?




Yes, i'm on the 9th floor of my building!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 23, 2007)

a greenhouse with a view...NICE!! What part of the city do you reside in?


----------



## lienluu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> a greenhouse with a view...NICE!! What part of the city do you reside in?




In Manhattan, in the Upper West Side, a block from the Hudson River.


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2007)

Off to a great start!!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 23, 2007)

lienluu said:


> It's not huge but will really help the space crunch. It's 15 feet long by 6 feet wide.



It's not huge but at least it's a greenhouse!


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2007)

lienluu said:


> It's not huge but will really help the space crunch.



Not if you keep buying micranthums. :wink:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice View !!!!


----------



## Candace (Mar 23, 2007)

How does that work when you live in the city? Do you have to rent roof space? Gorgeous view and I assume you'll be treating the wood?


----------



## lienluu (Mar 23, 2007)

Candace said:


> How does that work when you live in the city? Do you have to rent roof space? Gorgeous view and I assume you'll be treating the wood?



Nope, i don't have to rent the roof. I'm lucky and have a HUGE terrace (huge, by nyc standards at least, about 1500 sq. ft.). Yup, treating the wood and covering with 8mm triple something polycarbonate.


----------



## cdub (Mar 23, 2007)

lienluu said:


> Yup, treating the wood and covering with 8mm triple something polycarbonate.



So is there like a Home Depot in Manhattan or what?


----------



## lienluu (Mar 23, 2007)

cdub said:


> So is there like a Home Depot in Manhattan or what?



Yup! There are actually two in Manhattan. The first one opened up about 3 or 4 years ago. There is also one in Queens and one in the Bronx. Maybe in Brooklyn too, but i haven't a clue.


----------



## Hien (Mar 23, 2007)

lienluu said:


> Started work on my new greenhouse today. It's not huge but will really help the space crunch. It's 15 feet long by 6 feet wide.



sweet life.
You have to hurry up finish that greenhouse to have space for new acquisition, The GNYOS show date is pretty close.


----------



## bwester (Mar 23, 2007)

needs to be bigger Lien!!


----------



## Gideon (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice Lien, how about adding progress shots as it is being done?


----------

